# rod butt



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a rod that has a exposed blank and it is to long.What do I need to cut blank and put new end cap.thanks


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

A hack saw.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Bring it to me and I will fix it for you. Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish I could i live in atlanta thanks.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

yea hacksaw and you can get cap at walmart used for bottoms of chairs in hardware area, for 4 i think they are 2 bucks


----------

